# Cuban finally fined for his ignorant comment



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

LINK



A quote after the March 5th game against the Spurs, regarding everyone's favorite player, Bruce Bowen: 

_"I told one of our guys when you get up close, slap the ball right into his face and I'll pay the fine."_



I wonder why the NBA decided to fine the guy nearly two-weeks lafter the incident...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Maybe the NBA execs needed some money and decided to pick up 10Gs from Cuban. Poor Cuban, he's like the bank of the NBA, I wonder where all his money goes...
But still he asked for it, saying public that he'll pay for a fine is like going up to Stu and telling him to take your money


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

David Stern is probably in Cancun for spring break and needed some spending cash.

Stu Jackson is expensive to take out.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> LINK
> 
> A quote after the March 5th game against the Spurs, regarding everyone's favorite player, Bruce Bowen:
> ...


No doubt, Cuban is awesome.

-Petey


----------



## spursfan50 (May 9, 2003)

About time.. still won't keep him from running his big mouth, though.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> _"I told one of our guys when you get up close, slap the ball right into his face and I'll pay the fine."_


Pfffft, ownage.

That is a classic quote.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Ignorant???? Cuban deserves an award for being a straight up owner and not biting his tounge...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Cuban finally fined for his ignorant comment*



> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Pfffft, ownage.
> ...




Ownage? :laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> Ignorant???? Cuban deserves an award for being a straight up owner and not biting his tounge...


Yeah, it's truly courageous to put out a bounty on a player because your team lost one game.  



I would give an award to Cuban if he slapped the ball in Bowen's face himself. Until then, he is ignorant for saying something stupid like this.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Silly thing for Cuban to say, but it's gotta be cool/amusing for your owner to be like a diehard fan. That's the type of thing a fan would say to a buddy, while watching the game..."They should slap a ball into his face if he's going to be a punk."

Cuban says it, but to cameras, not his buddies.

Must gives some Dallas fans validation, to hear what they'd say echoed throughout the media because Cuban said it.

I think Cuban's a great entertainment.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Cuban is awesome.....what he says brings attention to his team, and it always good for your team to have media attention if your an owner, even if the contreversy is about you. Even though he loses money through fines, he gets some of it back by the attention it causes towards the Mavs.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Stupid, Stupid fine. Maybe if the other team had a better handle on the ball the Mavs would not have a chance at "slapping" the ball out of their hands.


----------



## spursfan50 (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Until then, he is ignorant for saying something stupid like this.


I agree. He's annoyed because he thinks Bruce played dirty, yet he calls for this kind of retaliation? He may be a diehard fan which is cool, but he whines way too much.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I actually like the Mavs and Mark Cuban, but a comment like this is just stupid IMO. There's basically nothing to gain from this; Bowen isn't going to stop playing his stlye of defense, and I'm not sure how and why the Mavericks get motivation out of this.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> and I'm not sure how and why the Mavericks get motivation out of this.


If the Mavs feel that Bowen is dirty, they get the sense that their owner is behind them and willing to stick up for them publically.

I don't know if that has any effect, but maybe it does.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Cuban's a shrewd guy. He may come off like an idiot, but don't forget that he's a self-made man who is very successful and very wealthy as a result -- it's not like he won the lotto or inheirited his fortune.

It would not surprise me in the slightest if this was a bit of strategy -- get more media awareness of Bowen's aggressive defensive play, which translates to more pressure on the refs to scrutinize Bowen. Seeing as the Mavs may meet up with the Spurs in the playoffs it make sense.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> Cuban's a shrewd guy. He may come off like an idiot, but don't forget that he's a self-made man who is very successful and very wealthy as a result -- it's not like he won the lotto or inheirited his fortune.
> 
> It would not surprise me in the slightest if this was a bit of strategy -- get more media awareness of Bowen's aggressive defensive play, which translates to more pressure on the refs to scrutinize Bowen. Seeing as the Mavs may meet up with the Spurs in the playoffs it make sense.


This makes sense, I'm sure the comments are worth the fines if it gets Bowen an early foul or two while he is guarding Finely in the playoffs.

-Petey


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Big deal. There should be more owners like Cubes, owners who truly care about their players, coaches, and other personel.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Cuban finally fined for his ignorant comment*



> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is my custom-made word. It sounds cool.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's truly courageous to put out a bounty on a player because your team lost one game.
> ...


Or maybe its because Bowen is dirty little *****.

*edited: No masked cursing*


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Somewhat off topic, but does anyone know the financial information of Cuban and the Mavs? I mean, how much longer can Cuban continue funding the Mavericks? I would imagine he is losing money every year he is the owner of the Mavericks.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm not sure the details, my mom know more about Cuban than I do (being a financial planner), but according to her he's one of the most successful dudes out there. He makes enough profit from his other ventures to easily pay for the Mavs, and he's happy to do so (the guy is quoted to have said he dreams about the mavs and wakes up in his sleep nearly every night -- he's obsessed). I know he's making some moves into Hi-Def next.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> LINK
> 
> 
> ...


I thought what he said was perfectly fine...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I actually like the Mavs and Mark Cuban, but a comment like this is just stupid IMO. There's basically nothing to gain from this; Bowen isn't going to stop playing his stlye of defense, and I'm not sure how and why the Mavericks get motivation out of this.


Playing hard nosed defense and taking cheap shots as Bowen
does are two different things. Yes he is a good defender but he
does need to take the little cheap shots that he does.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Somewhat off topic, but does anyone know the financial information of Cuban and the Mavs? I mean, how much longer can Cuban continue funding the Mavericks? I would imagine he is losing money every year he is the owner of the Mavericks.


I've read articles that suggest he sold broadcast.com to Yahoo for anywhere from 2 to 6 *BILLION* dollars. I'm not entirely sure what is true. Perhaps he sold it for 6 billion and his cut was 2 billion? As I said, not sure, perhaps he got the full 6 billion...

Regardless that is his largest deal, he has had several other deals, and still has interestes in alot of internet based companies. The Mavs may lose money, but if he is losing 10 million per year, it would not kill him. Heck if he owned the team another 20 years, and he lost 10 million per year, that is still way less then what he bought the team for. And in prospective, it's 1/10th of the lower figure that I have read he sold broadcast.com for.

-Petey


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Thank god this guy is very ignorant you know for all you saying that what he said was awsome, if he said somthing like that about somebody on your team I doubt you would say that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cuban's Blog


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TiMVP2</b>!
> Thank god this guy is very ignorant you know for all you saying that what he said was awsome, if he said somthing like that about somebody on your team I doubt you would say that.


Some people may, or I would look at it as yes my player may be cheap but he is doing such an awesome job that another owner were making a comment like that. If the Nets played the Mavs, and he said that about Martin, or RJ, it would be due to them shutting someone down pretty badly right? So in that context it's still awesome. In part why he is cool is he is different. That is all, not because he is a bad-***.

-Petey


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Cuban finally fined for his ignorant comment*



> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> That is my custom-made word. It sounds cool.


You are not the first to use it. Sorry to spoil your moment.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Or maybe its because Bowen is dirty little *****.
> ...



Or maybe its the Mavericks don't know how to play defense....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Cuban finally fined for his ignorant comment*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought what he said was perfectly fine...




Okay, here's a quote that Greg Popovich said (In my mind of course):


_I will pay the fine of any guy who shoves down Mike Bibby the next time he does his elf-dance_ 



How would you feel about that? Throwing the ball in someone's face will get you the same reaction from a player as shoving them.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Playing hard nosed defense and taking cheap shots as Bowen
> ...




Don't get me started on this again....


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because you will defend him despite all logic. There is a
reason that many other teams feel he is a dirty player. This is
not one teams fans complaining because they are bitter about
some loss. A large spectrum of fans and opposing players feel
he is dirty so maybe it has some merit.

There are plenty of great defenders in the NBA and hardly any
of the others are considered dirty players. So it is not just
because Bowen is a good defender that players and fans think
he is dirty. There is a reason other than good hard nosed defense.

You are not objective. You don't care if he is a cheap shot artist
because he just happens to play for your favorite team.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I like Bowen, unless he is playing against my team. 

He is a dirty player, but in a sneaky way. John Stockton was the same.

How badly is getting a ball slapped in your face going to injure someone?

Sign Todd Bertuzzi. Hes' 6-5, 245 and looking for something to do. :devil2:


----------

